

Ask HN: Where does the data for statplot come from? - vijayr

I was playing around with statplot.com.  The amount of data that he has collected, is very impressive.  Where does he get it from?  I checked at programmableweb, there doesn't seem to be many sports API that give access to latest/historical data.  I assume he is paying for it?
======
RobbieStats
Thanks for the kind words. I get the data from a variety of sources:

1) I pay for some data (and it is expensive!) 2) I calculate/derive some data
using existing data 3) Users have submitted some data to me directly 4) I've
collected some data from open sources around the web

There aren't any/many open sports APIs because sports data is very expensive.
I'm going to be launching my own sports data service in the coming weeks:
<http://embed.statsheet.com>

~~~
vijayr
Thank you for the answer. Can you give us an indication of price range, if its
OK to ask?

Sometime ago (before I came across your network), I wanted to do a hobby
website for cricket stats. I went hunting for the data, but all I could get
was "records" data. I mailed a few cricket organizations asking for data,
specifically mentioning that it was for a hobby site. They mailed back the
pricing, it was prohibitively expensive, so I dropped the idea (it was for a
hobby site anyway).

It would be great if your data service has an API and is _affordable_.

One suggestion. I don't remember seeing cricket in your network of sites,
consider adding cricket. It has a hugggggggge base in Asia, Australia, and
some countries in Europe (UK). Trust me, you'll gain millions of users
overnight. You have to _see to believe_ the amount of time people in the
Indian subcontinent spend on cricket.

